# Will bobbing the hammer effect reliability



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

I've got an old Rossi .32 S&W Long that's been sitting in the safe for years. My brother suggested bobbing the hammer on it.

How do I go about doing this? will doing so lead to light strikes?

I don't even know the model number on this gun. It was a gift from my father in 1978. I'm not aware of Rossi revolvers having any significant value out there, especially at this caliber.

Can someone please give me some advice?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Bobbing the hammer doesn't normally affect reliability of S&W, Ruger, Taurus, etc. revolvers. Never heard of it being done on a Rossi, though.

But if the gun just sits there in the safe, what's the point in modifying it? Bobbing the hammer is normally done on carry guns, rather than range guns or safe queens.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You got yourself a high speed metal cutting band saw it's not that big of deal. A little touch up with files and stone and your done. Doing it by hand can take a while and make a mess of it sometimes. Take to a gunsmith and get it done right. Besure and take the hammer out of the gun. Good luck.


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> Bobbing the hammer doesn't normally affect reliability of S&W, Ruger, Taurus, etc. revolvers. Never heard of it being done on a Rossi, though.
> 
> But if the gun just sits there in the safe, what's the point in modifying it? Bobbing the hammer is normally done on carry guns, rather than range guns or safe queens.


I was thinking of using it for pocket carry around the house when I'm working outside. I know .32 S&W Long isn't the most popular round but it's nice to have 6 rounds instead of 5 in a typical revolver. It's a 3 inch barrel so would fit nice in shorts.

I've never seen a real need for it, that's why it's sat in the safe for so long but I think if I can streamline it a tad by bobbing the hammer, I may have some use for it.

Thanks for your replies


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I actually had that happen once -- cut off the hammer spur of a S&W J-frame, and got light primer hits/failures to fire. I put in a stronger hammer spring (mainspring), and while I was at it, a stronger trigger return spring. That heavied up the trigger pull a little, but fixed the problem of light strikes.

If you do it, just go to the range and test fire. If you have light hits, order new springs from Wolff or Numrich. Come to think of it, if the gun has a few miles on it, it's probably time to replace the springs anyway.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That's interesting, *milquetoast*. Had the gun been 'smithed prior to having the hammer bobbed, or were the springs stock?


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> That's interesting, *milquetoast*. Had the gun been 'smithed prior to having the hammer bobbed, or were the springs stock?


Springs stock, but gun old. Interesting thing was, it only happened when firing slow, "staging" the trigger for max accuracy. Never happened during speed drills. Theory: the faster/harder trigger pull was throwing the hammer back farther, so it was coming down harder. So, it must have been really borderline. That's all I can guess, anyway. But, as I said, new springs fixed it.


----------

